# New 706z



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I recently purchased the new 706z that penn made and it seems to have a backlash every time i stop reeling. It hasn't become too big of an issue but i could sure do without it. Any suggestions as to how to fix it? Or do all 706z's tend to have a backlash.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

never seen a spinning reel get a backlash, maybe you have too much line on it or your winding "slack" line onto the spool. . .


----------



## Jlawrence (Jun 25, 2014)

It could also be that it is not spooled up correctly. The line needs to lay on the spool of the reel like it comes off your filler spool. That along with to much line is a headache on spinning reels.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Where did you get it spooled at most places if you take it back they should be able to respool it for free for you if you tell them what it's doing. if you bought the line and spooled it your self I would recommend re spooling like the others have suggested


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

sorry for the confusion i meant the rotating part of the reel tends to move backwards about 1/4 of the way before it comes to a stop.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If that's the case there is nothing wrong with it it should move reverse a little to assist with taking the line off with your hand around the rod while grabbing the line ... At least that what I do I could be wrong but all my 706 do that


----------

